# Hopper3, Joey vs Wireless Joey



## bajabill (Oct 6, 2005)

Not considering 4k,

Have the wireless Joey boxes been reliable, any issues with speed if too many are being used at once, should I avoid a setup with 5 wireless and use wired where it is practical?


----------



## Bitspitter (May 9, 2015)

I have 2 wireless Joeys with a Hopper 3 and haven't had any problem with them at all.



bajabill said:


> Not considering 4k,
> 
> Have the wireless Joey boxes been reliable, any issues with speed if too many are being used at once, should I avoid a setup with 5 wireless and use wired where it is practical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wired is much better and really reliable connection if you worry about transfer/streaming bits


----------



## bajabill (Oct 6, 2005)

transferring video streaming bits is the primary task of the set top box. So I worry about that.

I should be able to do 3 wired and 2 wireless. The wireless option will really help in a couple of hard to reach areas that may not be up to desired standards and potentially interfere with my existing internet wiring that can not be changed from my current cable provider.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would use every chance to route CAT5/5e/6 cables to any network device...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wireless are great for portability and where cabling is difficult, but distance and signal blockage can be a disadvantage.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm considering a switch from D*. Does the wired Joey require a direct coax connection, or does it run through a multiswitch like the D* SWiM units.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

get diagrams from Solid Signal or find here


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Joeys also have ethernet ports that can be used, although Dish prefers that you use coax.

Coax would be off of regular splitters, ethernet would just be off of regular 10/100/1GB switches. You would also want your Hopper on ethernet.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Coax is off the client port from the hub.

A splitter will do on the client side.

Dish used a tap in my host side to branch it to a second Joey.


----------

